# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  MATT COLLINS 4 POTUS!!!  i'D ALMOST URGE HIM TO RUN 3RD PARTY!

## Aratus

There have been calls for Doctor Ron Paul to run THIRD PARTY...
There is talk that if Mitt wins this fall, a recovery hands him term two...
We need to find someone who will take on Mitt Romney in 2016 if he wins...
The odds are anyway if he looses pore Rand will POTUS RUN in 2016...
WE NEED TWO CONTENDERS IN A BINARY WAY BEFORE 2015 EASY...



MY GUT LEVEL INTUITION IS TELLING ME WE NEED SOMEONE LIKE OUR OWN MATT COLLINS
OR JOHN DENNIS TO RALLY AROUND. WE NEED A TROOPER WHO WILL TAKE ALL THE POINTERS
FROM DOCTOR RON PAUL IN THE VERY EARLY STAGES OF THE CONTEST SO THAT IN A BIG
DEBATE IF MITT IS THE POTUS AND DEBATING, HE EXPLAINS HIMSELF. IF MITT IS A VERY
SUCCESSFUL POPULAR POTUS, THIS MOVEMENT MIGHT BECOME SEMI~IRRELEVANT OR EVEN
FORGOTTEN IN THE EYES OF THE PUBLIC AT LARGE. THIS PERHAPS IS A TAD WAY TOO EARLY
BUT IF WE RUN SOMEONE AGAINST THE SITTING GOP PRESIDENT, THEY MAY RUN THE RISK
OF BEING A PARRIAH FROM THAT POINT ON. JOHN DENNIS IS BRAVELY RUNNING IN THE MOST
DIFFICULT DISTRICT FOR THE GOP IN THE USA. HE CAN BE FORGIVEN FOR ASTUTELY CUTTING
AGAINST A POLITICAL WISDOM. MATT COLLINS IS MATT COLLINS. LETS RUN MATT COLLINS!

----------


## Aratus

deep down, of all of us who post here and have achived public office or are trying for the same, our Gunny might be our next
contender who in time shall get to d.c and actually potus run first, if the others here in this LIBERTY CANDIDATE sub~forum
wait before trying for the 1600 PENN AVE ADDRESS! we have to think out of the box as we try to keep the momentum going!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Huh?

NO WAY IN HELL.  Not Collins.

----------


## Aratus

then maybe GunnyFreedom or John Dennis? I think our own Matt Collins is on a fast learning curve even if he wrote his own wiki*page!
the episode where he didn't shake this guys hand and lost that chair or vice-chair position tells people he is a "young turk" but sincere.

----------


## Aratus

rand in 2016 can easily potus run if mitt looses this fall by perhaps 2% of the popular vote.
if mitt wins and gets into the whitehouse, the party will be furious at any 2016 challenger
and will put pressure on that person to call it quits before south carolina. has matt collins
ever taken cues from anyone but doctor ron paul? i admit he was rough edges, LE and also
needs a manners make-over in order to not look like a hayseed who has never been to a city...

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Collins would get ripped apart.

----------


## Nirvikalpa



----------


## Aratus

dr. rand just got ripped apart by many of us.
after what we all saw on this board, it is only
the brave few who might enter politics now!!!
i think rand paul might run in 2016 if mitt looses
but one of the old rules from the 1800s is that 
you do not challenge your own potus under all
normal circumstances. this is why matt collins
goes to the top of the list if mitt is very popular.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Would Collins be able to see over the podium at debates?

----------


## Aratus

barack obama could loose the fall election. mitt romney may win it even if everyone who voted for ron paul stays home.
the GOP has gone into a shrill, partisan "unity" mode and are actually having less doubts about mitt even if they don't at
all agree with him. i admitt many of mitt's stances are similar to potus's, but we know 2016 is the next potus election and
that 2014 is the inbetween bi~election. we also can run candidates freely in 2014 without going against an old gop taboo.
what we must do is really focus on what we must do to get the message out there in 2016 if it makes more sense for rand
to stay in the senate, especially if once the recovery clicks in, mitt romney is very popular. this may be an election like 1932
but it is cutting against a sitting Democrat rather than a sitting Republican. i feel if we all were very nice to matt collins he'd
run for us in 2016 even though he has had less executive or legislative experiance than did barack obama in 2008. i am serious!

----------


## Aratus

we can place him up there on a big stack of very old dictionaries that are dusty so he will gain a stature equal to noah webster, cousin of dan'l

----------


## Aratus

the idea of the camera only seeing a bald spot then, and not even his face can be compensated for by the dictionaries and this is less of a problem!!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

The people we run cannot have skeletons in their closet.

----------


## Aratus

> Would Collins be able to see over the podium at debates?


i think we need to worry about a "gremlin" doing a snafu to the sound system.
this would be indeedy like the lincoln/douglas debates but within the GOP fold
where our matt explains how the IRS enslaves us all to very tall mitt the potus.

----------


## PatriotOne

lol.  I couldn't even conceive of a reason I would vote for someone like Mitt Romney, but gotta admit now if my only choices were Mitt or Collins, I'd have to go all in for Mitt and take my chances .

----------


## angelatc

WTF?

----------


## Aratus

> The people we run cannot have skeletons in their closet.


has matt collins ever plundered about and taken bribes or done worse in a public position?
the worst he may have done is make a few sexist remarks akin to herman cain's at a few
pretty sweet young things when a pair of boobies was at eye level for him. we do have a
contender who has no scandals that will tumble out in front of the public. he is a natural!

----------


## Aratus

> lol.  I couldn't even conceive of a reason I would vote for someone like Mitt Romney, but gotta admit now if 
> my only choices were Mitt or Collins, I'd have to go all in for Mitt and take my chances .


normally i myself would not "hoosier" booster him so fervently but for the happenstance that i saw his wikipedia page
and it was very accurate about his political savvy & experiances in politics. he did help out in minnysota rather nicely.

----------


## PatriotOne

> normally i myself would not "hoosier" booster him so fervently but for the happenstance that i saw his wikipedia page
> and it was very accurate about his political savvy & experiances in politics. he did help out in minnysota rather nicely.


Not sure, but I get the feeling you are playing the dimwitted laugh-getter in some Abbot and Costello comedy team revival.  Am I getting warm?

----------


## Aratus

i am also trying to guess what the voters at large would do in four years as i carefully
think over how that pore rand paul can't run for potus and senate at the same time...

----------


## Aratus

> Not sure, but I get the feeling you are playing the dimwitted laugh-getter in some Abbot and Costello comedy team revival.  Am I getting warm?


were i trying to totally pull a bud abbott number and be dead-pan, pokerfaced  and doing a gag set-up, i'd have spelled minnysota as minny~soda

----------


## Aratus

> deep down, of all of us who post here and have achived public office or are trying for the same, our Gunny might be our next
> contender who in time shall get to d.c and actually potus run first, if the others here in this LIBERTY CANDIDATE sub~forum
> wait before trying for the 1600 PENN AVE ADDRESS! we have to think out of the box as we try to keep the momentum going!





> Huh?
> 
> NO WAY IN HELL.  Not Collins.





> Collins would get ripped apart.





> 





> dr. rand just got ripped apart by many of us.
> after what we all saw on this board, it is only
> the brave few who might enter politics now!!!
> i think rand paul might run in 2016 if mitt looses
> but one of the old rules from the 1800s is that 
> you do not challenge your own potus under all
> normal circumstances. this is why matt collins
> goes to the top of the list if mitt is very popular.





> Would Collins be able to see over the podium at debates?





> we can place him up there on a big stack of very old dictionaries that are dusty so he will gain a stature equal to noah webster, cousin of dan'l





> The people we run cannot have skeletons in their closet.





> i think we need to worry about a "gremlin" doing a snafu to the sound system.
> this would be indeedy like the lincoln/douglas debates but within the GOP fold
> where our matt explains how the IRS enslaves us all to very tall mitt the potus.





> lol.  I couldn't even conceive of a reason I would vote for someone like Mitt Romney, but gotta admit now if my only choices were Mitt or Collins, I'd have to go all in for Mitt and take my chances .





> WTF?





> has matt collins ever plundered about and taken bribes or done worse in a public position?
> the worst he may have done is make a few sexist remarks akin to herman cain's at a few
> pretty sweet young things when a pair of boobies was at eye level for him. we do have a
> contender who has no scandals that will tumble out in front of the public. he is a natural!





> normally i myself would not "hoosier" booster him so fervently but for the happenstance that i saw his wikipedia page
> and it was very accurate about his political savvy & experiances in politics. he did help out in minnysota rather nicely.





> Not sure, but I get the feeling you are playing the dimwitted laugh-getter in some Abbot and Costello comedy team revival.  Am I getting warm?





> were i trying to totally pull a bud abbott number and be dead-pan, pokerfaced  and doing a gag set-up, i'd have spelled minnysota as minny~soda


odds are, i am not looking dim~witted to Matt Collins... he might even have me as 
his campaign manager between december of 2014 and october of 2015  
if by luck, mojo, savvy and momentum we have a rolling bandwagon going that is 
revving up to take on a sitting GOP potus who knows how to fundraise!!!

----------


## Kluge

> odds are, i am not looking dim~witted to Matt Collins... he might even have me as 
> his campaign manager between december of 2014 and october of 2015  
> if by luck, mojo, savvy and momentum we have a rolling bandwagon going that is 
> revving up to take on a sitting GOP potus who knows how to fundraise!!!


By all means, go for it--it's only realistic though if you're the campaign manager. First step: publicity shots.

----------


## Mrs.Joe

> 


This ^^

----------


## Aratus

thats simple... its cinamatographer 101

we place all cameras on the ground and

angle them up. the scene where orson welles

walks into the campaign headquarters for

charles foster kane in 'citizen kane' would be

the way all filmed footage would be done...

even though orson's character looses the race.

----------


## Aratus

> By all means, go for it--it's only realistic though if you're the campaign manager. First step: publicity shots.


Matt... Kluge is correct! i could have you looking and sounding like philosophically like Orson Welles but with 
a greater gravitas! do i have a job? yes or no? or do we wait... we need to get past the fall election first!!!

----------


## Roxi

LOL you were serious. I thought this was just a little comic relief from the drama.

----------


## Lightweis

I saw matt collins at the leadership institute. A big hell no to that one!

----------


## LibertyEagle

I'm sorry, Aratus, but you have lost your mind.

----------


## Aratus

okaaaaaaaay.... potus is a big step for our lil ole Liberty hobbit. maybe he could be a mayor or a state legistaor first.
this gives him four years to clean up his act and never again wear a ponytail. barack obama as an insta-candidate.
why not matt collins or someone like him? we need to plan now for 2016 if rand runs for the senate and the gop in
unison would be furious at a serious contender taking on mitt romney. we may have to run an educational campaign!

----------


## Aratus

if matt backs me up on this one, and we both are serious, he's running.
if matt ignors me and doesn't reward me with the veep position for this
grand attempt at getting mitt romney to explain himself, assuming, then
with a very dry poker~faced yankee wit i am "funning" on our poor lil ole
Liberty hobbit. stephen douglas was not tall but could debate quite well.

----------


## Aratus

insta~potus in 2016 is too big a step for our Liberty hobbit? 
you do know barack obama lowered the criteria + standards?

----------


## Aratus

As an afterthought, could we ask admin for both a 2014 and 2016 candidates forums at the same time???
This thread more properly belongs in the 2014 or 2016 candidates forum if matt collins runs for something!

----------


## Aratus

we can at least vouch for the veracity of his wikipedia page! i backed him up on it!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Why are you doing this?

----------


## Aratus

if matt would just cease with his bragging and puffery, he could get somewhere
and be somebody by the time he's in his 50s. he might get elected in tennessee.

----------


## Aratus

jon huntsman is being coaxed into speaking at the DNC.
rather than alex jones in 2016 i wanna run matt collins.
the two parties may have very wide open fields then!!!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

lolz@thread!!  Best trolling I've seen in a while.  I am impress!

----------


## Aratus

I think I might eventually hire matt collins as a political consultant when I take on 
senator ed markey if gabriel gomez fails to win his senate race in a big way a.s.a.p.!

----------


## KingRobbStark

I'll be his official spokesman on RPF. That why I'm going to know a lot of things, and I ain't telling u guys nuthing.

----------


## Aratus

Senator Rand Paul's latest poll numbers are lookin' good. i think i am now going to hint again to our own LIBERTY HOBBIT that he should
 humour the idea of runnin' for something in the great state of TENNESSEE rather than just being the latterday MARK HANNA who gets 
the good senator onto a winning GOP ticket. Again, Rand's poll numbers have me thinking about things. we do have two new forums that
https://www.senate.gov/artandhistory...96Election.htm  are connecting up to what the voters are doing this year.  i have high hopes for this fall!

----------


## thoughtomator

Aratus, can you recommend a brand of coffee for me? Something that will keep me up all night, preferably?

----------


## Aratus

i actually recently purchased a store brand espresso coffee. i think i overdid the amount earlier.
are you thinking i'm starting to ramble and/or bump old threads or even fight boredom in my wide
awake state by carefully reading ALL the postings in a particular and given fifteen page thread
that expanded from near to nothingness in less than 72 hours?  i think i am being more reflective
and careful. i've repped people tonight in that particular long thread, and i hope people will be pleased
that i care about justice, and that i was in a very good mood earlier upon seeing two new LIBERTY
forums here, i admit i am again perennially toying with the idea of running for a HOUSE or SENATE
seat up here, and once again i am handing out advice.  i'm hoping our LIBERTY HOBBIT is open to
constructive criticism. if i ever get to D.C in the next five to ten years, i will treasure this moment.
i still think Adam Kokesh gave two to three of the best years of his life to UNCLE SAM and that its
rather selfish of the powers that be for them to demand that he do 15 years in stir because we know
the man's life is what it is due to the way he heroically served our contry and then continued being
a true patriot after his tour of duty. i am hoping folks just simmer down and get back to doing what
they were doing. i am trying not to bump the 15 page thread. instead i bumped a thread or two of mine.

----------


## devil21

You two should just get a room already and make some short troll babies that are only half understandable a quarter of the time.

----------


## Aratus

the lonnng dawg days of summer are upon us all, and devil21 just helped us all make the daily RPFs quota
of classically sexist postings despite the lower current volume of all around postings & threads in contrast 
to POTUS contest years.  this bi-election is only a quaint tempest in a teacup by comparison to 08 + '12.

----------


## acptulsa

> this bi-election is only a quaint tempest in a teacup by comparison to 08 + '12.


This tempest in a teapot dislodged the Number Two RINO from the House of Representatives...

----------


## Aratus

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE$S$S$S$S$S$S   it really TOTALLLLLLLLY did!!!!

----------


## devil21

> the lonnng dawg days of summer are upon us all, and devil21 just helped us all make the daily RPFs quota
> of classically sexist postings despite the lower current volume of all around postings & threads in contrast 
> to POTUS contest years.  this bi-election is only a quaint tempest in a teacup by comparison to 08 + '12.


Your thread bump is all the evidence one needs but thanks for the labeling.  It is hot in here, isn't it?

----------


## Aratus

i do admit in my younger days i was inspired by AYN RAND and i know that the two decade age difference
between her and one of her "truFanz" who became a very significant person in her personal life has been
commented on. its only startin' to get hot up here in New England and yes, i'm almost old enuff to be our
Matt's mommy and had i made a very big mistake in my teen years despite the arrival of "the pill" and had
had to give up the poor baby due to the scandal, who knows what my twin would have experienced in an 
alternative universe. i feel i must say that anything the lil dickens does to help out any fledgling campaign
by me up here will be kept on a very professional level due to the TWO TO ONE RATIO of Democrats to GOP
people in terms of voter registration. i also carefully read acptulsa's postings, and despite Matt's ability to
charm away Democrats, he does have a learning curve and shows initiative. i liked the idea of his wiki page.

----------


## acptulsa

> ...and despite Matt's ability to charm away Democrats...


LOL

----------


## Aratus

> I'm sorry, Aratus, but you have lost your mind.


i admit i was totally wrong on what i thought this election would be like, but if DONNIE j. DRUMPF, ENTREPRENEUR
wins the fall election, this shall put the GOP establishment in quite a bind.  How do you even hope  to  take on a
sitting POTUS who totally controls the spigots of patronage at the FEDERAL level? You run our wise MATT COLLINS!
seriously, he has heart, stature, dedication, true grit and sharply honed political instincts. he often shakes hands.
I see the pearls of wisdom inside my sophomoric postings from four years ago.  i am thinking this all  totally THRU!!!

----------


## dannno

Matt Collins has stature??? 

Now I've heard everything.

----------


## Aratus

dannno --- maybe it is more esoteric and metaphoric than actual, but i must appeal to his EGO!

----------


## Aratus

otherwise, we are to spend four years waiting for RAND PAUL and JUSTIN AMASH to make up their minds!
Matt Collins is the ideal "dark horse" compromise border state 1800s candidate on many levels.  I do feel!!!

----------


## Aratus

Folks, Donald Trump is on the verge of firing Bob Mueller and is about to go "truther" on the lead britches
of several important and powerful FBI guys.  I feel D.C is about to bee anything but pretty. A zoo. If not
a five ring circus. What did Bob Mueller know and when did he know it? 1999 as a year is so very distant.

----------


## Aratus

MATT COLLINS,  the 2020 election is wide open on the GOP side if Bernie & Hillary run again...

----------


## Aratus

> There have been calls for Doctor Ron Paul to run THIRD PARTY...
> There is talk that if Mitt wins this fall, a recovery hands him term two...
> We need to find someone who will take on Mitt Romney in 2016 if he wins...
> The odds are anyway if he looses pore Rand will POTUS RUN in 2016...
> WE NEED TWO CONTENDERS IN A BINARY WAY BEFORE 2015 EASY...
> 
> 
> 
> MY GUT LEVEL INTUITION IS TELLING ME WE NEED SOMEONE LIKE OUR OWN MATT COLLINS
> ...


...

----------


## Aratus

> The people we run cannot have skeletons in their closet.





> WTF?





> normally i myself would not "hoosier" booster him so fervently but for the happenstance that i saw his wikipedia page
> and it was very accurate about his political savvy & experiances in politics. he did help out in minnysota rather nicely.


As I said,  the GOP  POTUS election in 2o20 is totally wide open, even if 
the Democrats whip thru a fast House Bill...of...Impeachment 
And DJT goes scorched earth when corner'd again.
We must prepare for D.C chaos theory
unpredictability. ....Next....

----------


## Aratus

> if matt backs me up on this one, and we both are serious, he's running.
> if matt ignors me and doesn't reward me with the veep position for this
> grand attempt at getting mitt romney to explain himself, assuming, then
> with a very dry poker~faced yankee wit i am "funning" on our poor lil ole
> Liberty hobbit. stephen douglas was not tall but could debate quite well.


I need a job, too...

----------


## JK/SEA

> MATT COLLINS,  the 2020 election is wide open on the GOP side if Bernie & Hillary run again...



you can't have healthy garden dirt without worms.

COLLINS 2020

----------


## Natural Citizen

Sheeeit. Matt's done some stuff now. Don't minimize that ol boy too much. Especially if we're anywhere in the vicinity of a mirror.

----------


## TheTexan

Trump/Collins 2020 !

----------


## Aratus



----------


## Aratus

Rand might hold back from jumping No45 or No46... It being bad form!

----------


## Aratus

Hi Matt!  Run for something! 
Do something with your life!
Take the NEXT step! Soon!!!

----------

